# Wyndham presentation at Worldmark



## easyrider (Aug 22, 2011)

On our recent family vacation we went to an "Owner Update". The sales person, Pam, wanted us to upgrade to travelshare. During the presentation she opened her account to show us her reservations that she rents at hotel rates. While it it fine to rent out units when using credits I thought that you could not rent out bonus time. 

She claims to have 20000 credits but her reservations, many of them weekends, exceed the owned points.imo. 

So it must be that a Travelshare owner can buy unlimmited points and use these points to profit by renting out Worldmark units in high demand or she is buying points from private parties. When I asked her the response was that if I had Travelshare I could do the same and there was nothing against the rules about how she uses these reservations.


----------



## LLW (Aug 22, 2011)

easyrider said:


> On our recent family vacation we went to an "Owner Update". The sales person, Pam, wanted us to upgrade to travelshare. During the presentation she opened her account to show us her reservations that she rents at hotel rates. While it it fine to rent out units when using credits I thought that you could not rent out bonus time.



You could rent out bonus time, but you can't rent it out for more than it costs you, and bonus time for guests can only be booked in the last 5 days (for non-exotic).



> She claims to have 20000 credits but her reservations, many of them weekends, exceed the owned points.imo.
> 
> So it must be that a Travelshare owner can buy unlimmited points and use these points to profit by renting out Worldmark units in high demand or she is buying points from private parties. When I asked her the response was that if I had Travelshare I could do the same and there was nothing against the rules about how she uses these reservations.



You may rent credits from other owners, brokers, etc. even if you are not TravelShare. There are credits for rent on www.wmowners.com, ebay, and the official Club forum run by Wyndham.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 22, 2011)

LLW said:


> You could rent out bonus time, but you can't rent it out for more than it costs you, and bonus time for guests can only be booked in the last 5 days (for non-exotic).
> 
> How would Worldmark know if you profit from bonus time ? She must be watching for cancellations and taking weekends with bonus time or credits.
> 
> You may rent credits from other owners, brokers, etc. even if you are not TravelShare. There are credits for rent on www.wmowners.com, ebay, and the official Club forum run by Wyndham.



Yes indeed, I bought over 100,000 WM points for about 6 cents a point to do a recent family trip.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 22, 2011)

You don't need to be Travelshare to rent additional credits and rent weeks out to others.  Her implication that you had to be TS in order to have that many reservations and/or rent things out is just plain wrong.  I currently have 200,000 credits worth of reservations.  Some on Inventory special, but most are credit reservations using a lot of rented credits.  There's no big secret to it, just education on what is possible.   Travelshare is all smoke and mirrors; no substance there.  The look at her computer screen didn't demonstrate what you can do with TS, but rather what you can do with WM.   For any talk with a salesperson, you need a HUGE grain of salt and a healthy skepticism.  

She might also have used Inventory Special,Monday Madness or FAX time to pay for weeks that she then rented out.  The affiliate places they like to use as a sales tool are usually so overpriced to be ridiculous.  Next time you are shown a great place you can only trade into with TS, ask for the cost and pencil it out.  It doesn't.  

Sue


----------

